

Ask PG: Why does hackerne.ws now redirect to News.YC? - w1ntermute

I much prefer the hackerne.ws URL - it's shorter and more descriptive. Any chance of getting this change reverted?
======
pg
It was an opportunity for attacks.

------
shanelja
This is actually a real shame, for me the <http://news.ycombinator.com>
website loads really slow, as in, a page load every 30 seconds, but I never
had a single issue with the <http://hackerne.ws> domain.

With this update, Hacker News is now basically unusable for me and I may have
to consider finding a new, similar site.

(This is no threat, just an honest account.)

~~~
mooism2
Which is odd: it's always been the same server serving the website whichever
domain you came through (afaik).

~~~
shanelja
Then I don't know why, but it's always been the same for me, my work internet
connects fine, but the wireless internet dongle I use at home is really slow
with <http://news.ycombinator.com>

